# Meat Rabbit Colony Size Questions



## ShadowsFIAL (May 4, 2016)

I will be moving in about a year and I pla. To switch to the outdoor colony system instead of keeping the buns in separate cages. I have two sibling does with now and a buck. Is a 8'x12' space big enough to keep two does and their offspring u til butcher? The buck will have a separate pen to himself of 4'x8'. I plan to make two of these so I will have a total of four does and two bucks. I plan to put heavy duty wire or lay a slab of concrete, then build a 6' fence around the perimeter with a top to keep out predators, then put dirt over the slab or wire and plant grass. I will create burrows for them to relax, sleep, and have their babies in.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2016)

That should be enough space for 2 does and their kits. If at all possible maybe go to a 10x12? so long as there is adequate hiding and room to get away they usually do just fine. That is not to say the occasional female won't still seek out the other to cause a fight. It all depends on the doe.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 4, 2016)

Don't waste your time on the grass - there won't be any once the rabbits are in there, so you might as well not bother. Other than that, it sounds workable.


----------



## ShadowsFIAL (May 4, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> That should be enough space for 2 does and their kits. If at all possible maybe go to a 10x12? so long as there is adequate hiding and room to get away they usually do just fine. That is not to say the occasional female won't still seek out the other to cause a fight. It all depends on the doe.


I could go to a 10'x12' the pens will just be right next to each other then. I can put up a barrier though to keep them from seeing their neighbors to try and keep the peace. 



Bunnylady said:


> Don't waste your time on the grass - there won't be any once the rabbits are in there, so you might as well not bother. Other than that, it sounds workable.



Will they really eat it all that quickly? I plan to do three maybe four breedings a year total. Once the kits are weaned I plan to pull them out into separate cages for fattening.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2016)

You could always build two and rotate. I have heard of people doing that to ensure grass. If it is big enough, the grass won't be an issue as well.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2016)

WIth my goat pen, my goats wouldn't touch what was in it. I would let my rabbits loose in there and they would eat it down with about 7 rabbits in 3 days. My pen was 20x30ft... Never too far down but yes, they will eat it that fast. If you have two, one for rotating, you can just simply move them to the next one and allow the first to grow up again.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2016)

Another option "could" be to get some of those plastic baby pools and grow grass seed in them and rotate those out if they have eaten the grass all the way down too. This will save on cost and space if a shelf big enough to host it is made.


----------



## ShadowsFIAL (May 4, 2016)

Thanks much!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2016)

You are so welcome! Growing Fodder seems to be a huge thing now. I tried but just didn't have the right set up. THat is an option too. And a garden to grow your own veggies for them or farmers market and so on. Lots of ways around feed costs that are sure to be higher when no grass is available. 

Some even make rabbit tractors with smaller pens that are movable.


----------



## ShadowsFIAL (May 4, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> You are so welcome! Growing Fodder seems to be a huge thing now. I tried but just didn't have the right set up. THat is an option too. And a garden to grow your own veggies for them or farmers market and so on. Lots of ways around feed costs that are sure to be higher when no grass is available.
> 
> Some even make rabbit tractors with smaller pens that are movable.


I hope to have a fodder system! I also plan to have a 20'x40' garden, so hopefully I can give them plenty of treats from there. The chickens will enjoy the fodder and garden treats as well!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2016)

That is great!


----------



## ShadowsFIAL (May 4, 2016)

I put in my plans to make 4 8'x12' pens for the does so I can rotate them to the next pen while the other recovers. The boys however will have to settle with their 4'x,12' pens.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2016)

Those seem like nice dimensions


----------



## Bossroo (May 4, 2016)

Since  HEAT , especially Summer heat kills rabbits     ... how are you going to keep the rabbits cool in the Texas summer heat ?


----------



## ShadowsFIAL (May 5, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> Since  HEAT , especially Summer heat kills rabbits     ... how are you going to keep the rabbits cool in the Texas summer heat ?



I was planning to install underground burrows for them to go into and rest to get out of the heat, as well as plenty of shades areas. Being able to choose their location, they can choose their comfort level, so during the heat of the day they can retreat underground, and when it is cooler in the mornings and at night they can venture out. I plan to plant some blackberry shrubs and a large tree to give them some shade, as well as a few other misc bushes.


----------

